# The Truth About GameStop… According To Wall St



## XDel (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## smf (Feb 6, 2021)

You know he's not from wall street right and just trotting out the same conspiracy theories.


----------



## XDel (Feb 6, 2021)

smf said:


> You know he's not from wall street right and just trotting out the same conspiracy theories.




So the majority of the Elite are on my side....

...noted.


----------



## smf (Feb 6, 2021)

XDel said:


> So the majority of the Elite are on my side....
> 
> ...noted.



No, but then some guy posting shit on his youtube channel isn't on your side either.
Pretty much the only person on your side is you, watch out for anyone saying they are on your side.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 8, 2021)

I dont listen to anything jp has to say. Hes a conspiracy nut. Hes not wrong that Wallstreet got screwed and used their connections to shut down common buyers and rig the game.

But his take, as usual, is a leap of logic. "Robinhood is an app -> apps are big tech -> big tech is evil -> evil means run by democrats"

When the reality is the hedge funds involved with the short are responsible for over 40% of robinhoods income and pressured them into stopping buying power. If it were a conspiracy, instead of rich associates with a broker in their pocket, every broker would have shut down.


----------



## XDel (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## smf (Feb 9, 2021)

XDel said:


>




It's not that the country is run by a handful of super rich people, it's that a handful of people have become super rich through inheriting/crime/being clever & when you are super rich then you have more options.

He doesn't appear to know what shorting is, because he thinks the person you borrow the stock from "gives you money back".

Shorting only drives the price down if there aren't enough buyers, because the stock was overpriced.


----------



## XDel (Feb 10, 2021)

smf said:


> It's not that the country is run by a handful of super rich people, it's that a handful of people have become super rich through inheriting/crime/being clever & when you are super rich then you have more options.
> 
> He doesn't appear to know what shorting is, because he thinks the person you borrow the stock from "gives you money back".
> 
> Shorting only drives the price down if there aren't enough buyers, because the stock was overpriced.




Not all rich people horde money, resources, and such though. Many do distribute their wealth so others can have opportunity where they may not have otherwise. People invest in people they believe will do well with the investment. I do this, and I am not wealthy. 
It all comes down to content of character. Material Treasures are the source of all our evil, and remaining mindful of that, can help to prevent us from forgetting and becoming seduced and enslaved by it all, allowing our hearts and minds to fall to coveting; be it for the wealth, or the power, influence, attention, and favors it can bring. 

 All of that said, it does not matter how a person came to control mass amounts of wealth, be through honest capitalism, dishonest capitalism, thievery, Inheritance, donation, or communistic overtaking; because that person is still bound by the same weaknesses and temptations that all human beings have contended with and within them selves since pre-history, on into present day, thus they are fallible, thus they can be tempted, thus they may to them selves or others, they may be led to cheat, to steal, to oppress, to deceive. And there can be those around them who will be loyal in exchange for the ability to not die, to also reap rewards, to live as a god among men, and so forth. 

 At the root of it ALL, systems are not the problem, though as for systems, they must be proven to work before we should incorporate them into all walks of life globally; be it a so called "free" capital, so called "social", Mob Rule, aka Democracy, or a Republic Bound by a Constitution.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 10, 2021)

XDel said:


> Not all rich people horde money, resources, and such though. Many do distribute their wealth


*HAHAHAHA*
No they don't fucking LMAO.
Yeah yeah, not all rich people. Meanwhile still proceeding to make more than what a single person could ever make. And no amount of "High IQ helping to make product faster" is going to nearly equal the amount of time and effort to get that cash.
Say for example, your a really hard working person, like stupidly hard. you don't even take breaks, don't each lunch, or sleep, you work 24 hours non stop. And your working, not at the federal minimum wage, but a 25 dollar minimum wage. The most you would ever make, being this somehow ungodly productive person. would be 219,000 in a single year.
Not even a Billion. Not even breaking 500,000.
The amount the wealthy make, is so over the top that it's incomprehensible. NO PERSON should ever be worth over a million dollars. Even if they created one grand idea. It's just one, while banking of the backs of thousands to millions of people.
That's how those people who get stupidly rich get rich. It's through exploitation and paying people not what they are worth. They are effectively stealing from the workers.
My point being, charity doesn't fucking matter, they make so much that it's a fucking cent to them that they either make back in the same day or second. And keep in mind what I just stated is so ungodly unrealistic. So now we consider what people are actually paid. Yeah this is complete horse shit. No person should be worth  over a threshhold of thousands, or millions, or billions or trillions. No amount of labor they could possibly do, would equal that.
In other words, all the rich people inherently horde money and resources, that goes hand and hand with being rich.


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Feb 10, 2021)

monkeyman4412 said:


> The amount the wealthy make, is so over the top that it's incomprehensible. NO PERSON should ever be worth over a million dollars. Even if they created one grand idea. It's just one, while banking of the backs of millions of people.



Well since you mentioned it. Consider how Henry Ford pioneered the assembly line. It was one idea, that created a massive amount of jobs and potential income for them and said pioneer.

Obviously there are going to be exceptions which fall into the realm of "one idea" that is part of why the world is fucked. However its sadly never that cut and dry.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 10, 2021)

DarknessPlay3r said:


> Well since you mentioned it. Consider how Henry Ford pioneered the assembly line. It was one idea, that created a massive amount of jobs and potential income for them and said pioneer.
> 
> Obviously there are going to be exceptions which fall into the realm of "one idea" that is part of why the world is fucked. However its sadly never that cut and dry.


But who was the people that helped him make it, and plan it out? Who was the ones who built it? who was the ones that made it work. People on the ground of Henry Ford did it. Not him.



Again you can have an idea, but an idea is just that until people are required to help execute it. And often or not, your going to need the help of others to do that. And that's my point. It's not a singular person.


----------



## XDel (Feb 10, 2021)

monkeyman4412 said:


> But who was the people that helped him make it, and plan it out? Who was the ones who built it? who was the ones that made it work. People on the ground of Henry Ford did it. Not him.
> 
> 
> 
> Again you can have an idea, but an idea is just that until people are required to help execute it. And often or not, your going to need the help of others to do that. And that's my point. It's not a singular person.



I am not a fan of scientific management. I am positive that the natives of this land were not so naive that they required an assembly line to get along. Hence the reason they had not wiped them selves all out, nor had they left massive traces of waste. Also it should be pointed out that many lived long and natural lives, even after the invasion from various countries across seas. 

 That said, the assembly line was pushed upon us, and at present it is our means to a future; we just need to produce things of a practical nature, the market as it exists only serves to make us more plastic, more detached, less inspired, more divided, and ever chasing after glimmers of hope, never finding rest and repose. All is indeed vanity.


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Feb 10, 2021)

monkeyman4412 said:


> But who was the people that helped him make it, and plan it out? Who was the ones who built it? who was the ones that made it work. People on the ground of Henry Ford did it. Not him.
> 
> 
> 
> Again you can have an idea, but an idea is just that until people are required to help execute it. And often or not, your going to need the help of others to do that. And that's my point. It's not a singular person.


Absolutely! I couldn't agree more. However I know as a manager that those under me need someone with my skill set and abilities to help orchestrate things getting done. Hence why I'm paid more for my work. Not only am I able to do what those under me are doing (as I also partake in the work itself with them) I'm also at the same time doing my own job on top of that.

Granted that does not equate my work being massive loads more important or meaningful or anything of that nature. It becomes like a pyramid; with myself being at the bottom holding the most value/largest contribution ect and those above me contributing less/being easier for anyone to take place and substitute as it goes to the peak.

I shouldn't be paid the same ratio as someone else who can't come up with or execute plans/ideas the way I do as I'm contributing more.

The principal of this is where it all comes, the problem being when the amount taken does not equal the amount invested. Such as how the ratios get blown right out of proportion when it becomes big money. By no means should a (former) CEO like Bezos make what he does, yet in the same breath no one else was able to do what he did. The problem lies in how it's treated as something to strive towards (ex fucking everyone else over on the way to the top)


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 10, 2021)

DarknessPlay3r said:


> Hence why I'm paid more for my work.


I'm not talking about paying people the same. That would be silly. however my example demonstrates something.
The people at the top, are making far more money, than reasonable. Remember my example is if you didn't skip a single day of work, working non stop.  If we treat money, as value. Since that's what it is. A person is being more valuable than thousands to millions of people combined, with doing only the same about of labor. There's only so many hours in the day, and so many hours you can reasonably work, so many tricks before something becomes literately impossible. And that's my point. The money, they are getting into their wallets, is disproportionate to their work. Further more should I forget 78% of American's here. Live paycheck, to paycheck. That's utterly egregious, especially with the amount of money they are making.
If they are making that much money, and their workers are suffering, the people who make the backbone of that company work. That is a massive problem.
There's a point when a CEO/President starts making too much money, and it negatively impacts both the economy and the workers.

And I assume, your not at the top of the corporate ladder. your not the CEO or a few positions down from it. So your comparison doesn't entirely work here. And even then, I have to ask if your employees voted to have you as manager.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And further more, I would argue that CEO's , shouldn't be a thing. Workers should be able to elect what they  through a worker-elected board, Because in the current system, they have to deal with whoever gets put on top without their choice.


----------

